# Equitop Myoplast



## cronkmooar (28 April 2010)

I have tried this in competition riders and new lounge without anyone looking let alone replying!  Hoping I might have more luck with you nice people that hang out in here:

If by chance their are any vets in the house I would be particularly interested in any experiences they have had with this product

So here goes: 

Has anyone used this specifically for muscle development?

Don't need it for condition - interested in how quickly and how easily muscle is maintained with using it.

Thinking of trying it on a veteran horse that can no longer be hacked for miles and miles - basically looking for something that will help develop and maintain muscle with a lesser amount of work

Experiences gratefully received


----------



## minmax (28 April 2010)

If its what I think it is, 2 dressage riders use it and i think are sponsered by it? If you post on BD you may get more replies?
I cannot comment as havn't used it. Hope you get some response. 
Have you tried the website?


----------



## cronkmooar (28 April 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I have looked at the website which obviously sings its praises, but am more interested in what the average user of the product thinks rather than Ellen Whitaker - who is sponsored by them !


----------



## ollierdog (28 April 2010)

Hey we have a horse on livery which has 2scoops a day this is its second tub and we were told it was ment to work wonders and we havnt been very impressed! The horse doesnt track up behind due to a condition in his hocks therefore has muscle wastage,the horse has put on a bit of muscle in this area but not as much as hoped so the owners wont be buying anymore after this tub has finished! Hope this helps


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (29 April 2010)

Muscles don't build up from what you eat. I can absolutely guarantee that as I sit here needing to lose 2 stone and about as fit as a house brick! There are no shortcuts. Muscle is built up from being worked properly, ask any personal trainer. Of course, you have to put the right diet into the horse, but that alone won't build muscle. Save your money and get some advice on fitness training, specific to your veteran.


----------



## cronkmooar (29 April 2010)

ollierdog said:



			Hey we have a horse on livery which has 2scoops a day this is its second tub and we were told it was ment to work wonders and we havnt been very impressed! The horse doesnt track up behind due to a condition in his hocks therefore has muscle wastage,the horse has put on a bit of muscle in this area but not as much as hoped so the owners wont be buying anymore after this tub has finished! Hope this helps

Click to expand...

Ollierdog - thank you so much for your reply - this is exactly the experience I was looking for.  My veteran has problem with one hock coupled with a long healed pelvic fracture on the same side (so doesn't always track up correctly) and has started to loose muscle tone behind.

Box of frogs - thanks for your reply.  My veteran is 23 and has the above problems (together with a couple of minor other problems!) which mean he can only be exercised by hacking - but can no longer do a couple of hours or too much hill work  - he not only receives veterinary care but also chiropractor, EMT etc so his work program is right for his condition - sadly I am battling against time and age but trying my best to keep him in tip top condition for as long as I can and I would use anything that will help him.

The product was mentioned by my vet who had received literature on this product - it is manufactured by the same company as metacam and other well known veterinary products - but he has not had anyone use it as yet.

The product does claim to build muscle quicker due to its ingredients.

Any other experiences welcomed


----------



## Sam22 (29 April 2010)

Hi, I have so far had 5 clients use it and been very impressed with the results. These were all horses in age 8-15, 4 had orthopeadic probles and one had time off due to liver disease. I used the product in the orthopeadic cases after their problems had been treated, so they were pain free and able to use their bodies in the right way. All had physiotherapy in conjunction with an exercise program to get them back to fitness so they were working optimally to build muscle up and the myoplast was used to support this. It sounds like you are having some good body work done and hopefully you have a consistent daily exercise regime with lots of walking (20mins a day should be enough). The best body workers are those who give you physical execises to do with your horse - over poles etc which must be done correctly to work so if you havn't been shown how to do these I suggest you get a good physio to show you a couple of times - you can still continue with Chiro etc if you are happy with this. Basically what I am saying is I thing Myoplast does help build up muscle but they have to be working those muscle (ie moving correctly) for the muscle to have any chance of strengthening. If a horse is suffering with chronic orthopeadic conditions that are quite advenced, like yours, the horse may not be able to move in a way as to fully use there top line and it may be that you have to accept  a little less than when they were younger. Obviously nutrition is improtant to and the diet should include high quality proteins.
Basically the only way you will find out is to try, I think one tub lasts a month and if everything else is optimal you should see a difference in this time but  I would trial 2 tubs and see. There has been an offer on Myoplast that gets you £15 off per tub, not sure if it's still on but I expect you would have found it on the website if it was. why don't you ask them for a garantee or a voucher to get you started, nothing to lose!


----------



## chloe18 (6 June 2011)

Hi, I have friends who have used it for different situations. THey all agree that it takes a long time to work, and that the horse does have to be in full work (or at least be training the area to be built up).

They all changed over to Cavalor Muscle Build. Its the same price etc., but you see results within 1-2 weeks and you dont have to work the horse hard. 

There is an interesting case study on website of Liston Equestrian, who are the UK Agents for Cavalor. They are reallly knowledge about and depending on where you are come out and do consultations too. Can do same over the phone.  Look at their website www.listonequestrian.com


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 June 2011)

I'm a bit worried about the ethics of tracking down a product to feed a veteran horse to keep him in work when it sounds very very strongly as if he needs to be allowed to slowly wind down into full or partial retirement.


----------



## Nari (7 June 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			I'm a bit worried about the ethics of tracking down a product to feed a veteran horse to keep him in work when it sounds very very strongly as if he needs to be allowed to slowly wind down into full or partial retirement.
		
Click to expand...

Or is it more a case of the work is needed to keep this horse going? Without some work to keep him reasonably well toned would his medical problems be too great for him to carry on? It sounds as though a vet is aware of the situation, as are other professionals, so surely one of them would have said if they thought he was needing to retire (instead it sounds like the vet suggested the product).

Cronkmooar I hope you find something that helps.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (7 June 2011)

Have seen it being used on a number of racehorses out of training that were recovering from injuries etc and were getting fit again, it did seem to work well but then young TB's are naturally muscly so it may have worked better than on the other horses mentioned on this thread.


----------



## amage (7 June 2011)

No advice on the product mentioned but would suggest you ask vet/chiro about using a TENS machine to aid muscle tone!


----------



## annar (7 June 2011)

i use it on both my horses, im not an eventer just a happy hacker and then went and bought an ex racehorse who has ended up with numerous problems with back and SI. i was told after his treatment at vets work was only way to get him through his injuries and topline was essential but would be hard to get due to him having nothing to start, well 8 weeks down line and 2 scoops a day hes doing so wel, he looks fabulous has developed a fantstic neck and his topline is coming on fabulous, he cant hack and is just schooled 30 mins 5x a week long and low and now bringing up to a proper contact. i am sure the myoplast is one big role in this recovery. 
my other lad is 15 and has an old healed fractured pelvis and hock spavin, i decided to try on him after such good results on the tb, i wanted to help build up his backside a little more to ofer support, again the results have been great, he hacks an hour 6 x a week up and down hills and has always had a good bum but this has just added that bit more muscle and hes feeler much better for it. all in all im impressed. annax


----------



## cronkmooar (8 June 2011)

I was quite surprised to see that this thread had been raised from the depths of a year ago!!

Firstly box of frogs - you are not my vet, chiro or any other professional that deals with my horse, and as I do not know you I can safely say you have never seen him in the flesh and therefore to comment from behind a computer screen that it sounds like he need retiring is somewhat ridiculous.

Sam22 - The horse can not do circles he can only hack in straight lines and can only do 2-3 times a week for 30/40 mins max - this is veterinary advice

Nari - thank you. you have more of a grasp on the situation.

Toddy is not only kept in work for his physical health but his mental health.

Obviously he is now 24yrs old.  He loves life, he loves his work.  When he goes  out he does 30-40 minutes, 2-3 times a week.  When he knows he is turned for home he walks as slow as he possibly can, and without some serious leg would just stop - on the odd occassion I will turn him round and let him have another 10 minutes - he then becomes a speed walker until turned for home again.

He considered last winter an unneccessary irritation - not because he became stiff an misserabe, but because he could not go out for his ride round the block and missed his Christmas show.

He still shows - in fact beats horses 20 yrs younger in championships - and not a local fun shows!!!!

He is fit and well, obviously has the usual ailments that affect any horse his age together with problems he has acquired over the years - but I know him, and know him well and belive me there is nothing I do not do to ensure he has what ever he needs - either medically or just to make life nicer for him.  He has served me well and as such is treated like a king.

For those that are interested my review of the product would be that for a veteran horse that does the amount of work Toddy does it does not do anything, so I was a bit dissappointed.

Toddy loves his grub - not much will put him off, but the myoplast pearls dissolve in damp food and he would touch the food.  Very happy to eat them in dry food.

Cavalor - thanks for the info will have a look at this product.

Amage - I'm not sure if your suggestion regarding a tens machine for muscle tone is a genuine suggestion, I thought these were used for pain - I would not be riding my horse if he was in pain.  However, if this is a treatment that does help I would be interested in hearing more.

To end, my network anti virus won't let me up load photos - but if ANYONE wishes to see photos of my horse please feel free to PM your email address and I will be more than happy to provide them to you.

Any other questions regarding my horses management I will be more than happy to answer on this thread


----------



## Farrieress (22 November 2011)

Cronkmooar

I cannot speak highly enough of this product and I think for your purposes it would he perfect. 

I am a welfare inspector and last winter I seized many emaciated ponies. Due to their body condition they could barely hold their body weight up so pumping food in to gain weight was a no go, and you couldn't walk them to strengthen muscle so what do you do?!  Our vet recommended Equitop and my god what an incredible product!!  It builds muscle strength without the weight gain, within 3 weeks they looked like different horses!! And the difference in topline was incredible. 

While I appreciate a lot of people on here are talking about horses who are able to to work in order to build fit muscle strength, if you are limited to the amount of work you can do and need a product to help build muscle to make everyday life more comfortable I can hand on heart say this product has seriously done what it says on the tin. 

I have also used it on my own horses and the supplement teamed with fittening work has produced some jaw dropping results. I hope it works for you :0)


----------



## lisa_dundee (15 May 2013)

I have just bought a young stallion that desperately needs body and muscle on, he is just in the process of being broken, I'm feeding him ready mash extra, do you think this would be suitable for him?


----------



## melbiswas (15 May 2013)

I'm afraid this did not make a great difference to my 21 yr old Tb who was losing weight. 
However his problems were hind- gut related and he was not absorbing his feed at the time.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 May 2013)

I have been discusseing this with vets recently one sang it's praises in helping horses coming out from long period of box rest the other ( who has eventers ) feels it can have a big role in helping horses who are doing  a period of intense work and training and gives over these periods .


----------



## Lucky Lady (16 May 2013)

cronkmooar said:



			I have tried this in competition riders and new lounge without anyone looking let alone replying!  Hoping I might have more luck with you nice people that hang out in here:

If by chance their are any vets in the house I would be particularly interested in any experiences they have had with this product

So here goes: 

Has anyone used this specifically for muscle development?

Don't need it for condition - interested in how quickly and how easily muscle is maintained with using it.

Thinking of trying it on a veteran horse that can no longer be hacked for miles and miles - basically looking for something that will help develop and maintain muscle with a lesser amount of work

Experiences gratefully received
		
Click to expand...



I use Muscle Mass on my youngsters that i breed and also on my other older horses and always works amazingly, puts the condition on where its needed. Can not praise this product enough.  I heard that the american olympic team were on this!


----------

